# Micromaster 440 kein Zugriff auf Parameter



## eifelfreak (16 Juli 2009)

Hallo,

nachdem ich mich jetzt in Sachen S7 einigermaßen eingearbeitet habe, stehe ich vor dem nächsten Berg.

Habe  hier einen Micromaster 440 mit Profibus-Baugruppe.
Die Online-Verbindung über Starter kann ich herstellen. Wenn ich aber versuche einen Parameter in Starter online zu verändern (Expertenliste) kommt die Meldung: Wert wurde abgewiesen - keine Bedienhoheit.

Was mir jedoch noch mehr sorgen bereitet: Wenn ich versuche Parameter über ein BOP oder AOP (beides verfügbar) zu ändern, dann funktioniert dies auch nicht. Beim BOP kann ich mit den Tasten keinen anderen Wert eingeben, beim AOP erscheint die Meldung: Nicht verfügbar - P zum Quittieren.

Was ich noch festgestellt habe. P0003 und P0004 kann ich noch ändern. Das sind aber scheinbar die einzigen.
Akktuell P0003 = 3, P0004 = 0. Sollte doch so passen?!

Jemand eine Idee oder einen Tipp? Werkeinstllungen kann ich nicht herstellen, da ich P010 ja nicht ändern kann.

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## Helmpflicht (24 Februar 2010)

Hallo,

Habe das gleiche Problem, konnte zwar noch auf Werkseinstellungen zurück gehen, aber hat nichts gebracht, komme zum Beispiel nicht mehr an die Motorparameter dran.

Hat da jemand ne Lösung für?


----------



## Helmpflicht (24 Februar 2010)

So, geht jetzt


Vorher Parameter 10 auf 1 setzen, dann kann man auch die Motorparameter einstellen. :sm11:


----------

